

Forget Sunscreen...Focus - mattm
http://mattmccormick.ca/2011/10/21/forget-sunscreen-focus/

======
chrisrickard
wholeheartedly agreed. I left my 9to5 last week, and have spent this week
focusing on my startup from my apartment.

or should I say attempting to focus... after spending so long not particularly
caring how super-crazy-efficient i was - putting your life/job/happiness on
the line, really drives home how important the skill of "focus" really is.

